
Unix on a PDP-11 emulator on the Game Boy Advance (2004) - soundsop
http://www.kernelthread.com/publications/gbaunix/
======
mintplant
See also DSLinux [1].

The DS had a vibrant homebrew scene. With the help of a flashcard plus
DSLinux, DSOrganize [2], MoonShell [3], and other "apps", my handheld was like
a proto-smartphone before smartphones were a thing. It could even browse the
web, in the presence of a WEP-compatible network.

[1] [http://www.dslinux.org/](http://www.dslinux.org/)

[2]
[https://dragonminded.com/ndsdev/dsorganize/](https://dragonminded.com/ndsdev/dsorganize/)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MoonShell](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MoonShell)

~~~
asveikau
Before smartphones were a thing or before Apple made them more of a mass-
market product?

I remember drooling over Nokia phones in that time period that were quite a
bit more powerful than a DS.

------
Narishma
A more accurate title would be Unix on a PDP-11 emulator running on the GBA.

~~~
dang
Ok let's add that.

